# Mold Smell



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey guys:
:help:

I bought a few cast aluminum stock pots over the weekend at a garage sale.
I boiled some water in them and they started giving off a moldy smell. Any way I can get rid of it ????


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

wash in a weak bleach solution then put dry baking soda in them for a few days.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Same thing happened to me with some boxer shorts and underwear that I picked up for the wife and I at a garage sale. 

Spoikey's idea worked helped a little, I finally just told the wife to get used to it,, it wasn't _that bad..._


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> Same thing happened to me with some boxer shorts and underwear that I picked up for the wife and I at a garage sale.
> 
> Spoikey's idea worked helped a little, I finally just told the wife to get used to it,, it wasn't _that bad..._


That's not so bad, but I wonder why anyone would buy a pair of old used shoes from a thrift shop.


----------

